

Google's new Search Results screen rearranges URLs - darrennix
http://blog.leaky.com/google-testing-new-search-results-screen-givi

======
edw
As a designer, I'm heartened to see that the Google logo is actually smaller
in the new design. I want to buy a drink for whomever managed to get the
powers that be on board with that; it's quite an accomplishment. (I wonder if
it tested better in some way. Google's data-uber-alles approach to design may
have helped carry the day and accomplished something that is one of the
greatest accomplishments a designer can achieve: getting a client to control
its ego.)

~~~
mieses
well put.

------
janesvilleseo
This looks to be a variation of an even cleaner SERP that they are/have been
testing. I really liked the super clean look one, but this one may be easier
to swallow by the masses.

------
wccrawford
whoop-de-doo?

